# Fans and Cooling



## Timmy_j (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey all, 

Just wanted some opinions on what the best CPU fans/heatsinks are in terms of quietness and cooling temp.

Im currently running the the core i7 920 processor and using the heatsink that came with it, but i was doing some stress tests because i plan to overclock, but the cpu temps were just too high. 

Also if anyone knows of any good memory coolers and VGA coolers that would be awesome. Price isnt a factor  

Or would it just be better to switch to watercooling? in which case what are the best water cooling packages for not just the cpu but also the northbridge.

Thanks all


----------

